#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-19
 * Takyoji wonders how many have heard of grsecurity
<h00k> Are you guys wanting to participate in Software Freedom Day 2010?
<kermit> is admin or dev work something you'd ever find through a temp service?
<Obsidian1723> possibly.
<Obsidian1723> there is e-lance, dice, other IT sites.
<Obsidian1723> Problem with e-lance is Sahaim for Bombay willo do it for pennies.
<Obsidian1723> for = from
<Obsidian1723> Why not try doing some open source development?
<kermit> i'll do dev or admin not on windows or OSX
<Obsidian1723> Good way to network, meet people, etc. May lead to paid work, or at least make contacts.
<kermit> lead to?  i have rent to pay
<kermit> its long term thinking like that that is why i'm broke now
<Obsidian1723> Well, the flip burgers
<Obsidian1723> then
<kermit> years of work that hasnt paid off
<Obsidian1723> Do what pays, work on FOSS until you can move into it.
<kermit> i'm not totally clear what you're suggesting... submit some patches and hope someone from minneapolis sees it and tries to hire me?
<kermit> i guess i don't see how, with 1/2000 of the globe's population in minneapolis, networking online is going to be a very direct route to local employment.
<kermit> er, online in a the global context of FOSS projects
<kermit> as far as networking goes, wearing a 'got linux?' shirt at random bars has been surprisingly effective
<Obsidian1723> :D
<Obsidian1723> Well, there is a ton of LUGs around, FGTC, etc, may be good places to start?
<Obsidian1723> I've heard about some job opportunites through FGTC...
<Obsidian1723> Main thing is to get involved in the community you want to be part of, network, get known, do work and get out there in it, be in programming, IT, music, whatever.
<kermit> there is a ton of LUGs?  i've only seen TCLUG
<kermit> getting locally involved is the part i havent done
<kermit> i'm all over freenode
<Obsidian1723> yeah, gotta do face time. Why not volunteet for FGTC?
<kermit> i've never been very locally oriented, i didnt even know about that annual sci-fi con of 5000+ people until this year, and i've been here almost 30 years
<Obsidian1723> We even have a channel on here, #FGTC
<kermit> i havent heard of it until right now
<Obsidian1723> Free Geek Twin Cities, a branch off of the Portalnd Free Geek that started it all. It's a non-profit that breaks down PCs, refurbs them, installs Ubuntu, and gives them olut to low income people, organizations, etc.
<Obsidian1723> www.twincitiesfree.geek.org
<kermit> a non profit?
<kermit> 501c something
<Obsidian1723> yeah
<kermit> that hostname does not exist
<Obsidian1723> www.twincitiesfreegeek.org
<Obsidian1723> sorry
<kermit> www.twincitiesfreegeek.org does not exist (Authoritative answer)
<Obsidian1723> hang on
<kermit> maybe freegeektwincities.org
<Obsidian1723> http://freegeektwincities.org/
<netbook> Very cool obsidian
<netbook> that was a smart kid in that video
<Obsidian1723> :D
<Takyoji> September 18th for the Free Software Day (just checked)
<Takyoji> and you're all terrible for not taking h00k's prompt into consideration. xP
<Takyoji> otherwise any ideas by anyone? Here's a couple suggestions: http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/StartGuide#What_should__we_do.3F
<Takyoji> in other words it's less than 2 months; which is sufficient time to plan something and even have something public
<h00k> Wait, huh?
<h00k> ooh, SFDay
<Obsidian1723> hmm new Winders exploit out.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-20
<h00k> Obsidian1723: er, surprise?
<Obsidian1723> nope
<Obsidian1723> This one will be huge.
<Takyoji> You asked earlier, or perhaps yesterday :P "h00k: Are you guys wanting to participate in Software Freedom Day 2010?"
<Takyoji> and yes, I finally realized I implied it wrong
<h00k> Takyoji: :)
<Takyoji> Could also have a meeting within this week
<Takyoji> Someone, suggest a day; and I shall harass the mailing list
<tonyyarusso> any evening but Thursday
<Takyoji> Friday?
<tonyyarusso> sure
<Takyoji> alright
<Takyoji> This time I'll be sure to actually email the mailing list, despite my last times that I forgot.
<Takyoji> I'll go take a shower and will be sure to forget about notifying the mailing list. :P
<Takyoji> Is it too early for testing of Maverick Meerkat yet at all?
<tonyyarusso> Nope.  Testing's been available for like two months.
<Takyoji> I'll add that to the meeting agenda then
<Takyoji> Mailing list message sent.
<netbook> I'm not on the mailing list, what is this meeting?
<Takyoji> One second
<Takyoji> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-mn/2010-July/000440.html
<Takyoji> This Friday, 7pm
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-21
 * tonyyarusso wonders if h00k is around
<h00k> tonyyarusso: oh herrow
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-22
<Takyoji> It would be wonderful if I could find a straightforward method for DVRing from my TV tuner card.
<Takyoji> I can only really watch and control my TV tuner card in tvtime; I have difficulties within VLC. Additionally, the audio is separate, there's an audio output on the TV tuner card that I have looped to a Line In port on my motherboard.
<tonyyarusso> dd if=/dev/tv0 of=/home/takyoji/Videos/ScrubsSes4Ep12.raw
<Takyoji> and for the audio?
<Takyoji> Otherwise it appears as /dev/video0
<tonyyarusso> same thing!  Combine it later.
 * tonyyarusso is (mostly) kidding
<Takyoji> So it's as simple as using dd then?
<tonyyarusso> I have no idea.
<tonyyarusso> it might be
<kermit> dd is overrated
 * kermit prefers cat
<Takyoji> Even though binary information wouldn't be all that useful to see. :P
<tonyyarusso> Bah.  I have 199 ebooks on my reader.  Now I can't go to bed until I find one more.
<kermit> Takyoji: see what binary information?
<kermit> i cant asssociate that statement with anything said
<Takyoji> Of tonyyarusso suggesting to use dd for saving raw binary output from my TV tuner card video output.
<kermit> i'm still confused
<kermit> all video would be binary
<Takyoji> Using 'cat' displays the information being copied, correct?
<kermit> it can, but i'd only use it for text
<kermit> or, do that for text, with cat
<kermit> dumping binary data to a terminal is a bad idea
<Obsidian1723> yeah, bad idea...
<Obsidian1723> The terminal isn't like the Windows command shell where you can harmlessly type stuff. In Linux, that's programming things.
<kermit> i think 'type binaryfile' would have the same results in windows terminal?
<kermit> (btw putty is MUCH faster than windows terminal.. at lesat in XP)
<kermit> lesat/least
<Obsidian1723> XP = dead OS
<Takyoji> kermit, the context I was talking in was about all this time was about copying and storing raw data from my TV tuner card; tonyyarusso jokingly implied it was as simple as using 'dd'. And then you interject (if that's the proper term) with: "kermit: dd is overrated"
<Takyoji> "* kermit prefers cat"
<kermit> i would use cat for that
 * Obsidian1723 pets cat
<Takyoji> Then I was extrapolating upon what you were saying then.
 * Takyoji writes dog
<Obsidian1723> just doun't $ touch self
<Obsidian1723> he
<Takyoji> oh wait, stupid me; I was thinking of tee
<Obsidian1723> h
<Obsidian1723> 4pm. time for tee
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-23
<Takyoji> anyone know of a decent transparent file version control system?
<tonyyarusso> transparent?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: what does that mean?
<Takyoji> As in, it acts like a typical filesystem and doesn't need anything special of the application you're saving from. In other words, you overwrite a file from a program via saving, when the virtual filesystem just creates a new version of the file, but still keeping other previous versions intact, but not appearing as separate files.
<Takyoji> If that makes sense
<Takyoji> In fact, I could probably write a FUSE module to do such if I can't find anything to do such.
<Takyoji> Virtually, there would be the one file; physically, there would be separate filename of different revisions of the file.
<Takyoji> of the same file*
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: bzr + incron
<tonyyarusso> 'tis awesome
<Takyoji> because a person just wants to work on something in The GIMP, and be able to step back a revision, without having to manually commit to a VCS each time
<tonyyarusso> precisely
<tonyyarusso> incron is a daemon that watches any files and/or directories that you tell it to, and if they change, runs a command.  Set that command to bzr commit, and yay.
<Takyoji> ahh, intressant
<tonyyarusso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467813/ <- my commit script
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> I love it when there's commercials that are actually thought out and that have a deeper meaning/feeling to it.
<Takyoji> I have yet to make an Ubuntu or Linux commercial of my own. :P
<Takyoji> I have the capabilities; just never a perfect idea
<Takyoji> I still enjoy the Linux IBM commercials. xP
<Takyoji> Reason for mentioning it is that I noticed someone referencing to it in the comments on: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/best-advert-for-ubuntu-you-probably.html
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-24
 * Takyoji wonders how many are alive at the moment
<kermit> 6 billion
<kermit> oh wow, 6,857,600,000, thats more than i thoguht.
<kermit> and it looks like most of them are in india or china http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bc/Population_density.png
<Takyoji> otherwise I might not be around for the IRC meeting that I arranged. :P
<kermit> just say everyone's nick
<Takyoji> Anyway, as I was going to say in the meeting was:
<Takyoji> as of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MinnesotaTeam/MeetingAgenda
<Takyoji> I feel like changing around the structure of the website; perhaps with more fitting of a design (perhaps with some relativity to the current Ubuntu theming), and perhaps restructuring of it as well. Also would really love to do something in recognition of Software Freedom Day. And as of restructuring, I'd still want to try and include the "contribution commitment" idea soon.
 * tonyyarusso is here - hopefully my parents won't decide to have dinner at 7
<Takyoji> and anyone's free to start the meeting while I'm gone. :P
<Takyoji> Going to the Rice County Fair with my sister
 * Takyoji disappears
<tonyyarusso> You're such a bum Takyoji
<tonyyarusso> geez :P
<tonyyarusso> Updated theme:  http://sd.ubuntu-us.org/
<tonyyarusso> I'm not really sold on it yet.
<tonyyarusso> nerd fun:  http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4138/4820647230_faba1c9f3b_o.jpg
 * tonyyarusso is setting the table...this doesn't bode well
<sparklehistory> haha
<sparklehistory> How do your parents feel about laptops at the table?
 * tonyyarusso back
<tonyyarusso> So there are what, three of us here?  :(
<_diablo> i'm here sorta
<tonyyarusso> http://pastebin.com/iXAX2Ncc <--  Call it like this:  ./weather.py "Minnesota" "Lincoln" "Undivided"
<rlaager> Related to weather, a colleague of mine implemented this, which summarizes the weather as one or two Unicode characters: http://weather.mar.cx/
<tonyyarusso> lol, nice
<tonyyarusso> does he share the code?
<rlaager> tonyyarusso: I don't know. I'll ask.
<rlaager> tonyyarusso: As far as implementation, it just wraps wunderground.com
<rlaager> tonyyarusso: http://weather.mar.cx/weather.mar.cx.tar.gz
<tonyyarusso> ty
<Takyoji> I have moments when there's so much harddisk activity, that the system hangs. And when I analyze the running processes, nothing's using up processing cycles much at all.
<kermit> Takyoji: using the disk doesnt use much CPU
<kermit> Takyoji: look for processes in uninterruptable sleep
<Takyoji> Like, just to freaking open the File menu in Nautilus one time took like 1-2 seconds with a lot of harddrive activity to do just that, when there was no activity before or prior
<kermit> i bet you're running firefox
<Takyoji> Now I'm running Firefox, all other times I've been using Chrome
<kermit> i had problems like that stop after i stopped using firefox
<kermit> firefox was calling fsync constantly
<Takyoji> Active processes I had running were: Chrome, XChat, and Flash within Chrome
<Takyoji> I have a feeling it could be Flash
<Takyoji> like with temporarily storing video in /tmp or similar
<Takyoji> and not having really acknowledgement with the way that EXT4 works
<kermit> i've seen flash in firefox occationally grow to some huge memory footprint quickly
<Takyoji> Thing is, I never had high memory nor SWAP usage either
<Takyoji> By the way, as I said, I've always been using Chrome and it's also happened to me while I had Chrome active without having Firefox or similar active at all. :P
<kermit> yes, as you said
<Takyoji> otherwise as I was going to say, I notice that in the system monitor applet that I have on my gnome-panel on the top, that during those moments of poor performance, there's a little CPU usage, and then there's all "IOWait" for the rest of the graph
<Takyoji> as per processor use
<kermit> that happens to me if i run tcpdump with -As 0
<Takyoji> and it's the only outstanding value I can find when my system is lagging horribly
<kermit> try ps ax|grep \ D
<kermit> when it's doing that
<Takyoji> No exclusive CPU usage, minimal SWAP use, RAM usually under 50%, etc. Just IOWait and excessive harddrive head movement.
<Takyoji> I'll see if I can hopefully cause the issue on queue or similar
<Takyoji> otherwise what's the significance of the command?
<Takyoji> an escaped space and a D?
<Takyoji> ahh, I see now
<Takyoji> As for this system (laptop); I have: 1.7GHz single-core x86 processor, 512MB RAM, 100GB 4200RPM harddrive
<Takyoji> My desktop doesn't have the slowdown issues at all
<kermit> it could have to do with 'laptop mode' which tries to batch up disk writes in large blocks to allow the drive to spin down longer
<kermit> i dont know if thats on by default or some setting.. i dont think i use it on mine
<Takyoji> This system is always on charger electricity.
<Takyoji> The battery can only last a few minutes of idling
 * Takyoji disappears for the night
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-07-25
<Takyoji> Damnit http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/359740/dell-drops-ubuntu-pcs-from-website-for-now
<Takyoji> Must be just the UK though
<Takyoji> because I dell.com/ubuntu seems unchanged since I last checked
<kermit> "Ubuntu systems are primarily targeted towards advanced users " lol
<kermit> if ubuntu was any easier, it'd be an iphone
<Takyoji> What tool would be most reasonable for finding duplicate files?
<tonyyarusso> Oh, there's totally a thing for that...
<tonyyarusso> !info fdupes
<lubotu1> fdupes (source: fdupes): identifies duplicate files within given directories. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-PR2-2build1 (lucid), package size 18 kB, installed size 84 kB
<netbook> anyone know how i can find out if i have usb 2.0 on a linux ubuntu laptop
<netbook> with the sli
<netbook> cli
<tonyyarusso> I'm not aware of anything offhand that will tell you USB version, no...
<tonyyarusso> You can find out the chipset and google that.
<netbook> i am doing a huge mv command, one external hdd to another
<netbook> and the speed just plummets, i have usb2 though
<netbook> i think I will make a bash script to do a seperate mv command for each file
<rlaager> netbook: How could that possibly be faster?
<rlaager> Takyoji, tonyyarusso: You might also be interested in /usr/share/fslint/fslint/findup from the fslint package. It says, "I compared this to any equivalent utils I could find (as of Nov 2000) and it's (by far) the fastest, has the most functionality (thanks to find) and has no (known) bugs. In my opinion fdupes is the next best but is slower (even though written in C), and has a bug where hard links in different directories are reported a
<Takyoji> I also installed fslint
<rlaager> More importantly, it has a -m option, which hardlinks the found duplicates together.
<rlaager> Has anyone here played with btrfs subvolumes?
<_diablo> rlaager: nope.
<kermit> findup! nice, i spent countless hours writing something to do tha.
<kermit> t
<kermit> wow, lots of useful stuff in /usr/share/fslint/fslint/
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-07-20
<invisiblek> oh man what a ball game
<invisiblek> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Takyoji> I wonder if there will be a day that I can ever attend a Linux or security convention.
<Takyoji> Pretty much every convention is in a coastal state.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-07-21
<Takyoji> Heh, apparently there's an addon campaign for Left 4 Dead 2 which is modeled closely after Duluth: http://left4duluth.com/
<Takyoji> http://video.linux.com/video/1975 :P
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-07-16
<mthx_> Hey Ubuntu MN. How's it going?
<mthx_> btw, I've changed my nick. Formerly mathomastech
<mthx_> Has the ubuntu-minnesota.org site been taken down? I am adding local resources to the norlug page (norlug.org/resources) and when adding ubuntu-mn I noticed the page didn't load anything.
